# ارض للبيع : قطعة ارض للبيع بابو الهول2 بالقاهرة الجديدة



## اسلام محمد (13 سبتمبر 2011)

كود الاعلان : 21391 
مطلوب وبشكل عاجل شراء قطعة ارض بابو الهول (2) اسكان عائلى 
•	المساحة المطلوبة من 250م الى 300م
•	التعامل مـــع الملاك مباشرة
:للإتـــــــصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقارى
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 0179365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 20119065981+
بريد الكترونى : [email protected]


----------

